# Pollyanna



## sayah

HOla,

   me ha vuelto a surgir un problema en mi traducción. Mi texto hace referencia a este personaje de la obra de Eleanor H. Porter que se caracteriza por, en una especie de juega, encontrar el lado bueno de cualquier situación para alegrar la vida de todos los que la rodean. Ahora tengo que traducirlo manteniendo la referencia cultural, pero que tenga sentido para el lector español.

   La frase es: "Pollyanna, playing the glad game, sneered the Joy who was miffed"

   Mi propuesta sería: La pequeña Pollyanna del cuento, en su juego de encontrar el lado bueno a todo, desdeñó a la Joy que se sentía ofendida.

   ¿Qué os parece? ¿Creéis que puedo hacer eso? ¿Alguna sugerencia?

 P.D.: Perdonad si me he equivocado de foro


----------



## Masood

Hola,
¿Por qué no lo dejas cómo está? Asi que tu frase es:
_"Pollyanna, en su juego..."_
¿No te suena bien?


----------



## sayah

Me suena mejor, pero quizás el lector español no sepa quien es Pollyanna


----------



## verence

Yo no sé quién es Pollyanna... ^^


----------



## Antpax

verence said:


> Yo no sé quién es Pollyanna... ^^


 
Yo tampoco, y no se me ocurre a nadie que un hispanohablante asociaría con lo que se necesita. ¿algún giro con Mary Poppins tal vez?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sayah

Tengo que mantener los referentes culturales pero hacerlos evidentes para el lector español (yo sé quién es Pollyanna después de investigar). Pollyanna es el nombre del personaje principal de la obra de Eleanor H. Porter (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollyanna)


----------



## verence

Uf, entonces yo preferiría que no lo aclarases en absoluto y lo dejases como guiño para que el lector culto y/o interesado entienda la referencia. Me parece imposible dejar evidente para el lector español un referente cultural que no tenemos en absoluto, a no ser que lo hagas realmente explícito ("la pequeña Pollyanna del cuento de Porter" o algo igualmente engorroso).


----------



## sayah

¿Y qué tal mi versión? 
       La pequeña Pollyanna del cuento, en su juego de encontrar el lado bueno a todo, desdeñó a la Joy que se sentía ofendida.


----------



## verence

Tu versión me hace pensar en que, en algún párrafo anterior, se ha hablado de algún cuento y estás haciendo referencia a él ahora. Mi reacción sería retroceder un poco en la lectura, en busca de la referencia en cuestión, y al no verla me quedaría desconcertado.


----------



## sayah

Vale, tienes razón; entonces no sé como solucionarlo... Me tocará dejarlo como en el original


----------



## verence

Es que es realmente difícil... ¿No te dejan poner una nota a pie de página explicándolo un poco?


----------



## sayah

Es un trabajo para la universidad. Tenemos que traducir 40 hojas de un libro que todavía no esté traducido como si fuera un trabajo de la vida real, con factura y todo. Por lo que, las notas a pie de página de la traductor/a se tienen que evitar siempre que sea posible. Además, éste no es el único personaje de esta obra que menciona a lo largo de las 40 hojas... Si no encuentro una solución pondré nota a pie y que me diga lo que quiera


----------



## ometeotlfg

pollyanna se ha transformado en una manera de decir "ciegamente optimista"


----------



## arwid

hi guys, that word appears in the follow sentence:

Gratefulness does not appear to be equivalent to a Pollyannish state where suffering and adversity are selectively ignored, but it might induce the requisite psychological resources to successfully weather unpleasan emotional states.

I found this information about the word:

(adjective) 
Belittling and often insulting term for being absurdly optimistic and good-hearted, believing in a good world where everything works out for the best all tht time. Often in combination with being God-fearing and perceiving oneself standing on a higher moral ground than others. 

The word "Pollyannaish" is derived from "Pollyanna," the heroine of Eleanor H. Porter's famous novel "Pollyanna" (1913), whose outlook on life was one of absolute optimism and whose problems were always straightened out in the end. 


Aun con eso no se como podria decirlo en español.. espero su ayuda

thnks


----------



## Marxelo

Un estado _polianesco, _quizás.


----------



## Naty_19

Hola!

Me podrían decir si "Pollyana act" tiene que ver algo con el "optimismo"

Leí en un libro que decía asi:

-You are going to see the doctor first, and then come up and talk to me. Sound good?
-No
She laughed. You're right, she said. I'll cut the Pollyanna act.
I smiled.

Mi intento: "Dejaré el optimismo"


----------



## k-in-sc

Note that "Pollyanna act" usually means excessive cheerfulness, not optimism.


----------



## cubaMania

Sí, tiene que ver con optimismo muy exagerado, o más específicamente de interpretar cualquier situación de manera positiva, como en una cuenta _un cuento_ para niños publicada en 1913:


> La historia cuenta sobre una niña llamada Pollyanna, huérfana de padre y madre que es enviada a vivir con su estricta Tía Polly. Pollyanna, educada con optimismo por parte de su padre, usa el juego de encontrar el lado bueno de cualquier situación para alegrar la vida de todos los que la rodean...



Correction courtesy of k-in-sc. Thanks, k-in-sc.


----------



## Naty_19

Thank you all! I thought that Pollyanna act could mean "optimismo" because I found this:

Pollyanna
s. De mucho optimismo 

but I'm not sure if a "Pollyanna act" means the same..


----------



## serrenna

Si, cuando dice "Pollyanna act", se refiere a que estaba jugando un papel de Pollyanna (efectivamente viene de ese cuento de una niña tan optimista que el término ahora se refiere a alguien _excesivamente_ optimista). 

Es "act" en el sentido de _espectáculo_, de _papel_.

O sea, se da cuenta que el optimismo es exagerado y dice que cortará con ese papel.

Por cierto, lo que dijo K-in-SC de _excessive cheerfulness, _forma parte de la actitud de una Pollyanna. Para ser exacta, tiene el significado de encontrar siempre el "silver lining" de las nubes. Cuando pasa algo malo, una Pollyanna siempre encuentra el lado bueno de la desgracia.


----------



## Naty_19

Buenisimo! Entonces esta bien "dejar el optimismo"

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, I still don't agree with  "dejar el optimismo" for the reasons I stated above. 
It doesn't mean she will stop being optimistic but that she will stop trying to feign cheerfulness.


----------



## Masood

k-in-sc said:


> Note that "Pollyanna act" usually means excessive cheerfulness...


...with plastic smiles like her sister, Polyesther?


----------



## serrenna

Estoy de acuerdo de nuevo con K-in-SC. No es simplemente optimismo. Es ver el lado positivo incluso de las desgracias más grandes. En un principio el cuento pretendía ofrecer con ese personaje Pollyana un buen ejemplo, pero esa actitud llevada a extremos es irritante y ahora cuando nos referimos a una Pollyanna, es sobre todo al exceso, no al optimismo en si. 

El sentido de tu frase sería más bien:  _Dejaré de desempeñar el papel de ultra-optimista_, o _Dejaré de hacer de positivista extrema. _


----------



## k-in-sc

Or maybe "dejaré de hacerme la animadora"


----------



## aztlaniano

serrenna said:


> Es ver el lado positivo incluso de las desgracias más grandes_. _


 
Un comentario en Wikipedia:
Pollyanna's philosophy of life centers on what she calls "The Glad Game", an optimistic attitude she learned from her father. The game consists of finding something to be glad about in every situation. It originated in an incident one Christmas when Pollyanna, who was hoping for a doll in the missionary barrel, found only a pair of crutches inside. Making the game up on the spot, Pollyanna's father taught her to look at the good side of things—in this case, to be glad about the crutches because _"we don't need 'em!"_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollyanna


----------



## ORL

> Or maybe "dejaré de hacerme la animadora"



Animador o animadora son profesiones: animador es quien anima dibujos, muñecos, objetos, etc. Animador también es quien conduce un programa de TV o radio. También es alguien a quien se contrata para animar fiestas de cumpleaños, casamientos, eventos, etc.
En general no se dice que alguien es "animador/a" cuando la persona trata de levantar el ánimo de los demás.

Tal vez se pueda habar de una "alegría afectada", "dejaré el número de la alegría afectada", o "dejaré el número de ver el medio vaso lleno a toda costa".


----------



## serrenna

I think I have a translation for you: 

_  "Dejaré de ver todo de color rosa." _or _"Dejaré de pintar todo de color rosa."_

That seems to me to be the closest we have come to something that sounds natural within the conversation.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it is important that it sound natural, but the key is not her outlook on the situation. The whole idea of "optimism" is a red herring.
The point of what she said was to acknowledge in a lighthearted and indirect way that she was* acting annoyingly **cheerful *at a difficult moment.
Note that they are not even talking specifically about the situation.  She's not saying, "Well, even if the tests are positive, I'm sure everything will turn out fine." That would be "_ver todo de color rosa"._
Sorry to have to nix all the suggestions so far. I'm not being negative, just trying to get the discussion on the proper track ...
Naty_19, are you actually looking for a translation, or just trying to get the meaning?


----------



## Naty_19

Well, I just wanted to find a meaning...so I can think how to transalate my sentence. I wasn't sure if Pollyanna act means "optimismo".

But now ith all your suggestion I know how to translate it...

thank you all! Your help was very helpfull


----------



## k-in-sc

How are you going to translate it?
(Please don't say "optimismo" ...!)


----------



## aztlaniano

ORL said:


> Tal vez se pueda hablar de una "alegría afectada",


Me parece bien, puesto que "the Pollyanna _act_" supone, como nos explicó  k-in-sc, "_feign_ cheerfulness", _fingir._


----------



## ORL

It seems the "optimism" is not completley out of the question...


----------



## serrenna

I guess I would probably end up translating it as: 
_
Dejaré de fingir tanto optimismo._

_Fingir _makes it clear that it is an act, and I guess I agree that _optimismo _works better than _falsa alegría_.


----------



## k-in-sc

Your husband might have cancer (or whatever) and you're going to say to him ''I'll quit pretending to be so optimistic" ... ? 
Sorry, that just doesn't seem right to me. And I don't think it's what it says here. But I know you're trying ...


----------



## ORL

Creo que al fin y al cabo se trata de un "optimismo ingenuo", una versión infantil y candorosa del optimismo.


----------



## Mate

Un positivismo a toda prueba/a ultranza.

Un optimismo que va más allá de lo racional.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, good, that's what it means ... But now how would you translate it in a delicate and colloquial-sounding way? 
Help us, Obi-Wan Kenobi ...


----------



## serrenna

Naty_19 said:


> Me podrían decir si "Pollyana act" tiene que ver algo con el "optimismo"
> 
> Leí en un libro que decía asi:
> 
> -You are going to see the doctor first, and then come up and talk to me. Sound good?
> -No
> She laughed. You're right, she said.* I'll cut the Pollyanna act.
> *I smiled.



So far what seems to come closest as a translation, would be something like:
_
Dejaré de fingir tanta falsa alegría._ 

_Dejaré de exagerar el optimismo._

but in this context, where the woman seems to be awaiting someone's medical results, K-in-sc pointed out that one would probably not say anything about giving up optimism. I think we all agree on the meaning: the woman means that she will try to avoid acting  irritatingly cheerful or irrationally optimistic. But we are trying to find a phrase in Spanish that will come as close to this as possible and still sound natural in this conversation and we are not really satisfied with what we have come up with so far.


----------

